# 100 Gallon Mixed African Cichlid Tank



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Your feedback is greatly appreciated! This is a new set up for me...I used to keep a bunch of mbuna but when I put in this background I decided to go a new route


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

That's a great looking tank! I'm super jealous hahaha


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL thanks so much!


----------

